# My latest purchase 1917 Sears Chief



## jkent (Mar 21, 2014)

All original 1917 Sears Chief. ( with the exception of the grips)
First I have to thank the fellow Cabe Member that sold me the bike. 
I don't know if I should name names or not but Thank you for the opportunity to finally own one of the top bikes on my list. And a very fine example of one at that. I am very please. 
I will let the pictures speak for there self.


----------



## jkent (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## jkent (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful ride! Welcome to the 28" wheel world! Gonna make her road worthy? Gonna ride her? Why is the Headbadge so colorful and shiney? Ride on!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 21, 2014)

great bike.glad you got one.


----------



## cl222 (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice original chief. Clean the dirt and grease and put some more pictures up


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a nice machine and it's complete!! 
That's a bike I used to own at one time and it originally came from up in the Door County, Wisconsin area.
It took at least 15 years of dealing and patience to persuade the owner ( who had it for at least 20 years himself ) to sell it to me. I had it for a number of years in storage with my other bikes, sadly never displayed it and finally decided to resell it to another Cabe member last year.
I also had a 1917 Indian Deluxe motorbike with the tank at the same time that I traded off for something very early for my collection.
Great bikes like those are meant to be displayed and are a work of art!! Display that bike with pride where everyone can see and enjoy it !!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2014)

*JOSEPH (jkent) ... WOW ... that machine is The Bee's Knees ........  it don't get more originaler than that !!!*

Good Form on that purchase !!

..... patric



==========================================================================
==========================================================================


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree. WOW !!!!!  Very nice bike. I don't think I'd be able to sell it if I had it. Take good care of it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## geosbike (Mar 21, 2014)

*chief*



jkent said:


>




nice piece


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 21, 2014)

catfish said:


> I don't think I'd be able to sell it if I had it.




That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2014)

Probably the nicest I've seen. Happy 4 U.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 22, 2014)

You capitalized on a great opportunity!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow thats a beautiful bike!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 22, 2014)

*Beautiful!*

What a beautiful bike & a great piece of American History...Good for you!.....................Wayne


----------

